# how many fishes?



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

hello everyone!!
i have a question:
i have books from amano and i have notice that he places many fishes on the average aqauriums,
i have actually a 60x30x40cm "standard" but i want to have as many neon fisshes as posible what would be the limit? maybe 20 30 or 40? have counted in this size aquariums about that much on amano's setups. i have a 2213 eheim filter and i plan to make 1/2 water change weekly.
so any suggestions?
cardinals and neons maybe combined with siscors tetras like their natural habit:


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (Feb 13, 2009)

It's hard to say since everyone's tank are different. It depends on how much plant you have in the tank, how much open space (for fish to swim) there are, how often/how much you feed, etc...

Many book say 1 cm per 1 L or 1 inch per 1 Gallon. You can use this as a guideline, but again this is not very accurate for the above mentioned reasons. With this calculation, you can have about 30 of neon tetras (about 2cm per fish). 

If you have fishes that live in different layers, you can generally have more. For example, cory cat lives in the bottom layer where as neon lives in the middle layer. In the same tank you can manage 10 cory cats and 30 neons. Of course more fish = more food = more waste, so you will need to take more time cleaning the tank and changing the water.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

As stated above, it depends on lots of factors. My opinion is that a heavily planted tank can hold twice as many fish as a non-planted tank. But I won't make any guarantees.

-Dave


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

I too am interested in the answer to such question. But I suspect long before the number of fish hitting the limit imposed by water quality, they would have already been tremendously suffered - psychologically.


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

Thanks for the answers, i think with neon it's no problems since they are middle, surface and bottom dwellers tought they spend more time in the midle, i may use combined neons with one of this:
































can anyone identify the fish from 2:10 and 2:13 seems like longbody tetra?, i like the combination.
maybe is this one?:








if is this one i will surely get it...


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 1, 2008)

im guessin the tank is 14 gallon?

15-20 neons would be good since theres not alot of room and they get 2" long


----------

